# Taxes



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

My insurance company called and wanted to check up on my policy and make sure I wasn't over-insured or under-insured. Is there a way for them to know if I am using my car for Uber? What if they ask, can they find out?


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

Not a tax question I just realized, wrong title for a thread.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TittySprinkles said:


> Not a tax question I just realized, wrong title for a thread.


POST # 2 /@TittySprinkles: What.?
No hybrid (TNC+Personal) policy op-
tions in The Golden State, yet ?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> No hybrid (TNC+Personal) policy op-
> tions in The Golden State, yet ?


Try metromile.com for hybrid in Cali


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Try metromile.com for hybrid in Cali


POST # 4 / @Ziggy: Well look who's
been Paying Attention in Austin: way
to go spud!

Hello and Welcome to the UP.Net For-
ums from the Largest of the 10,000
Islands in Wild SouthWest Florida.

The UPNF are the Largest Source of
alerts/insider info/linked articles/news
regarding the TNC Experience in gen-
eral and the Worldwide Menace that
is #[F]Uber, specifically.

Seriously, how do you think TK&Min-
ions hypersped to 6th Most Hated Co.
in America? Gotta be doin' sumpin'
wrong. VERY WRONG. Banned in Las
Vegas and France, #[T]RuthlessLeader
is under indictment in South Korea!

So read and learn and earn? Maybe.
Over 205,000 Searchable Posts/Replies
constitute the Wisdom of the Combined
Membership without which your $ucce$$
is unlikely.

Focus on what Notable and Well-Known
Members have to say. They've been here
the longest and have been Consistent
Mentors. Use the Start a Conversation
feature to PM, when appropriate. Also
go to Home Page for SiteWide Searches.

Hey, enjoy some B-B-Q for me and Help
Keep Austin Wierd! Bison, out.


----------

